# Tuning Diamond Outlaw



## geef64 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a 2011 Diamond Outlaw 60# with extreme archery raptor sight. QAD rest. I am using Beman ICS hunter arrows (340, 9.3gpi, 100gr points, at 29.5 in). This is my issue. The arrows seem like they dive for the ground really bad, i have finally started to see some marking on the rest where it may be making contact with the the rest after it drops. And it seems like the arrow has a slight downwards angle to it when knocked, it sits maybe 1/16th in lower on front berger hole than back.. Any ideas on what might be needed to get it shooting flatter 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

What QAD rest? Is it the Hunter or one with Lock Down technology? Assuming that your rest is installed properly, with the last inch of draw length pulling the rest to full upright position and the rest not contacting the shelf, you shouldn't have any problem with the rest. I have a QAD HDX on my Anarchy and have no problem with fletching contact. If you are "nock high" and hitting the capture arm on the rest, try moving the nock point down 1/16th of an inch and see if that helps. Also, you shouldn't have to, but you may want to try tuning your nock so that you give yourself maximum fletching clearance. If your rest is contacting the shelf, move that up 1/16th of an inch and see if that doesn't fix the problem. That may be the easiest thing to try before messing with your nock point. If you could post pics of the rest position when an arrow is loaded as well as without an arrow, it may be easier to help you.


----------

